# Someone stole my little Xena :(



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

Someone stole my little girl... my tiny baby who came home just a week before xmas.. the tiny 10+lbs little puppy who I cuddled with on the couch..

Someone stole her... and replaced her.. 

This was my little XENA...










Last thing I remembered was, I let her in her crate last night, kissed her good night and pat her on her tiny head... When I let her out this morning.. this is the dog who greeted me GOOD MORNING...










Its not possible... whoever replaced her did a really good job of sneaking in our house really really quietly..

BUT.. I love this female dog.. she is polite, doesn't jump when saying good morning and waits patiently for her food.. =) So, whether little Xena comes back or not.. I AM KEEPING THIS BIG XENA.. 

Just for comparison..

Dec. 26, 2008









Feb. 25, 2009


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

The face off..

Before..









After...









love this pic..


















thanks for looking! =)


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Yikes!!!!!

Xena's gotten so big Mudra. She's a beautiful girl.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

She's so big! but she is absolutely beautiful. Reminds me a little bit of little roe roe...in that last picture...just a little bit. 

I'm so happy she's fit in so nicely. Great crew Mudra...


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Damm Mud,she grew up fast!!!!!!
She is a beauty for sure


----------



## ShadowSky (Aug 6, 2008)

Oh wow... she really is gorgeous. Poor Abel lol! Got pinned by his not-so-little-anymore sis! It's good to see she's fit into your family so well.


----------



## MrsJohnnyG (Jan 31, 2009)

Aww, that's sad... I'm dreading the day that I wake up and suddenly my puppies are full-grown-looking dogs!! She's still beautiful though, wee li'l puppy or not! Love all your photos... my husband and I have gotten a kick out of them!


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Xena is prettier by the day, and soon she will be bigger than the boys


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

I literally do not remember when Landen was a teenager. I remember him as a puppy, then suddenly he was a full grown dog! I miss my baby... but of course he still thinks he is a baby.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh my gosh.. for a minute I thought you were serious! LOL  

I sometimes think Zoey got stolen too..










This new dog is bigger and a different color!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Yep...she's gonna be as big as Otis....I called it 
She looks great, though


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Darnit you didn't stop feeding her like i told you did you? Now look she went and grew and grew and grew  She's beautiful Mudra


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

you had me going for a second there mudra!!!!! i had butterflies in my stomach till i seen the comparison picture and got it!! now i am better, heheh. wow she really matured alot. hard to believe but still cute as ever!!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Mudra the first series is flawed. Xena is on the wrong side of the boys in the second shot.  You know me, if I wasn't a pain in the butt, I would be anything. lol She is getting prettier and prettier.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

thanks everyone...  I still cant believe how fast she's grown.. I miss the little puppy who used to follow me everywhere.. BUT.. I am enjoying Xena's company more now that she's bigger..


----------



## Bailey08 (Aug 12, 2008)

Mudra said:


> thanks everyone...  I still cant believe how fast she's grown.. I miss the little puppy who used to follow me everywhere.. BUT.. I am enjoying Xena's company more now that she's bigger..


LOL, I felt that way about Bailey. He was the cutest puppy in the whole wide world (*ducks*), and I kind of wish I had that for longer, but he was also sooo much more difficult with the constant potty training stuff and the super mouthiness. 

She's gorgeous. Nice and shiny. And still very much a puppy.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

lmao the topic had me going ... Yeah I know the feeling when I think of Johnnie I feel like someone has stolen my girl! Xena is no longer that fluffy sweet innocent puppy roflmao Now she turn into a big girl with big long skinny legs


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

O my goodness  What a difference a few months made! I would NEVER have guessed they were 1 & the same dog! 
Your beautiful little girl has turned into such a beautiful young lady!


----------



## lizalots (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh my, she sure is growing! How much does she weigh now? She is going to be HUGE!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

wow is she getting BIG!!! I can't wait to see her full grown. She is such a pretty puppy!


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

Goodness, she's is blossoming into a big beauty!


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

She is STUNNING Mud!!! I love it!
Nessa


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

thanks all for the compliments.. you all made my little girl's little head swell a little bit..


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Oh goodness! You almost gave me a heart attack!  I will keep an eye out for baby Xena but in the meantime little lady Xena looks just beautiful. Such a grown up little girl.


----------



## 4lilmunchkins (Feb 14, 2009)

Binkalette said:


> Oh my gosh.. for a minute I thought you were serious! LOL
> 
> I sometimes think Zoey got stolen too..
> 
> ...


I thought you were serious at first too and I was like, what kind of looser steals someones dog and replaces it with another one like they won't notice?? 
I was happy to see she wasn't actually stolen...I know how you feel though, they change so much at what seems like..over night.
Great pictures, thank you for sharing!


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 22, 2008)

wow she's gonna be a big oh dog she's beautiful Mudra!!!!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Xena gets prettier every time I see her  what a cutie...little OR big!


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

No kidding someone stole her. LOL! She's changed so much, but she's still a beauty.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

Yeah.. When she woke up this morning, she look different than she did yesterday!


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

Xena is gorgeous....how old is she now?


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

She's 4 months old Tir.


----------



## LunarFlame (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh goodness! What precious pictures! She has grown so quickly! VERY gorgeous girl!


----------



## musicmom116 (Jul 8, 2008)

Unbelievable. I can't believe that big replaced dog looks so much like little Zena. How soon they gorw!


----------



## salask (Jul 31, 2007)

WOMAN you almost gave me a heart attack!!! She is beautiful - the boys have some serious competition now!


----------



## Bearjing (Oct 24, 2008)

I almost just had a heart attack!


----------



## MarleysGirl (Apr 11, 2008)

Your girl is so pretty. I remember that feeling. I feel like Marley went to sleep one night when his paws were three times to big for him and he was all clumsy and I woke up with a dog that had normal size paws and was just a tad bit more graceful (just a tad though). I cant imagine what its like to have human children.


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

Ok I gotta come clean...I can't resist puppies, so I stole puppy Xena and replaced her with a bigger version...

And no, I'm not sorry! 


Awesome pics Mudra!


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

Thank you everyone!!!  Little girl's head is now completely swollen from your compliments..

ACAMPBELL, if you have little xena, tell her mommy miss her..


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Holy Crap!!  She's HUGE and is only going to get bigger. She's a beauty though. 

And of course, I love me some Cain and Abel!


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

I weighed her this morning and she's already 36lbs at 4 1/2 months..  Although if I remember it right, the boys were still a lot heavier than she is now at this age. She is very tall though. Abel has always been chunky and Cain has always been the long skinny one. It seems Xena will be just like Cain. No matter how much I feed her, she just grow tall and is still lanky. Oh well... rather long and lanky than obese!


----------

